# Vinyl Wraping interior pieces?



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

I've painted a few of my interior pieces and they came out looking good, the problem is they don't stay that way. I used good quality paint (SEM) and followed the instructions, but it's just not durable (center console etc. sees a good deal of traffic.
But i was thinking, as long as it's possible to wrap some of the trickier pieces, something like this stuff might be the answer to my hideous tan interior.
Anyone dealt with this stuff? Ever since doing my eyelids i've been very fond of vinyl, but haven't found a reason to use it again yet.


----------



## bombz2000 (Mar 20, 2009)

i painted my interior peices as well i did mine 5-6 years ago mine have held well. i put alot of cc 12 coats.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

vinyl would work fine. there's a plethora of options in materials.


----------



## rapyoke (Jan 15, 2010)

3m dinoc is supposedly excellent for this sort of thing.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Hexis and Oracal have matte and gloss colored films that are both air egress and heavy enough to work with. 3M's another staple, but they don't have these heavier films straight off the roll aside from the Dinoc stuff.


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

do you think i'd have to sand all the textured stuff (almost everything) completely smooth before wrapping the pieces, or are these vinyls designed to work on that kinda surface as well, do you think?


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

How rough is the texture of what we're talking about? 

I planned to wrap right over my interior parts that are showing wear, but I was going to use the dry carbon fiber Dinoc stuff which is pretty thick.


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

well idk what car you have but i'm assuming you have the same textured interior pieces somewhere in it, it's not coarse, but you know...textured!


----------

